# Half-a-dozen hand drawn maps



## Kris (Mar 29, 2017)

*Crooked Staff Publishing* is pleased to announce the release of another hand-drawn map-pack...







...which features six maps of small settlements that are suitable for use with most fantasy role-playing games and settings.

Included in the download is a pdf booklet that features both the original line art version and a digitally colored version of each map, along with separate image files for use with VTT's or similar.






*Half-a-dozen Hand Drawn Maps : Vol.2* is available from DriveThruRPG and RPGNow for just $2.99.


----------



## MNblockhead (Mar 30, 2017)

Nice addition to my collection. Always looking for small settlement maps. 

More exciting was the Patreon campaign that the artist has going on. Don't know how I missed it. I love the idea of an ever-growing set of geo-morphs. 

I don't know what the interest would be, but instead of the fairly generic dungeon geomorphs, would would be most helpful would be outdoor-terrain and city-streets geomorphs. I think I would get more use out of these. For chase and exploration scenes where I may not be working from an existing detailed map, it would be great to just put down a tile from a geomorph set as players move into the next area. 

For dungeons, I've never found geomorphs (or dungeon tiles for the matter) to be very convenient. Nor have I found the dungeons built from them very compelling. I much prefer to make my own, fit for purpose, when I have time, or to use one of my MANY saved dungeon maps from various free and paid sources. 

The one exception is natural caves. I can use cave geomorphs in tandem with random generators and have an ad hoc subterranean exploration session. 

Still, the concept of your Patreon is cool and I'll probably back it. Just wish there were more than dungeon tiles. Though, I realize, until you have far more folks supporting your, it probably doesn't make sense to diverge into multiple sets/schemes.


----------



## Kris (Mar 30, 2017)

I hope you are able to get some good use out of them 

Also, thanks for checking out the Patreon page. As you rightly guessed, the campaign hasn't generated enough interest yet to do more than one set at a time ...and at the moment I'm concentrating on making the current 'dungeon' set as varied as possible (for example, after all the basic room types are completed, I'll move on to larger room sections - so that folks can piece together several different tiles to make large rooms of various shapes and sizes).

Regarding other styles...

The city streets one is a suggestion I've had a couple of times now - and it may be a project for another year (or if the Patreon campaign ever becomes so successful that I can spend most of my time on it ...though I'll not hold my breath for that to happen  ).

Though it was probably 'cave geomorphs' that I was going to move on to when all of the 'dungeons' are completed ...though I do have some basic greyscale ones (that I did back in 2012) that can tide folks over until then 

Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## MNblockhead (Mar 31, 2017)

Not sure if I should continue the discussion here or on your Patreon page, but this is more convenient, so...

What would be cool would be collections of multiple geomorphs on a page with cut files for use with cutting machines like those made by Silhouette and Cricket. 

Maybe that's a better idea for something sold on DM's Guild or RPG Now than Patreon, but I would happily pay to have your geomorphs in a series of images/PDFs and cut files.


----------



## Kris (Apr 1, 2017)

Unfortunately I have no idea how 'cut files' work ...but I'll look into it.


----------



## MNblockhead (Apr 2, 2017)

There is a bit of a learning curve, but it isn't that steep.  I'm hesitant to buy paper miniatures and models without them because I don't want to mess around manually cutting out pieces with an xacto knife and I'm getting lazy about creating my own cutfiles.  That's why I like to buy things from One Monk Miniatures and Fat Dragon Games. I did support printable heroes on Patreon when he didn't offer cutfiles, which was my one exception, but he's been convinced to provide them--which is great. 

Cut files are generally less necessary for 2-D battlemaps, but are still appreciated. It is just so much easier to cut out the battlemap squares with the cutting machine and I can do other things, like read e-mail at the same time.


----------

